

CouchDBKit: A full-featured Python library to access and manage CouchDB - mace
http://couchdbkit.org/

======
spahl
Anybody knows if this one has any advantages over python-couchdb
(<http://code.google.com/p/couchdb-python/>)?

------
rarara
I'm not sure about advantages, but it seems a little twisted that the main
thing this appears to do is wrap a schemaless store with a schema. Yea, I see
that you can work around it, but really, as a starting point, why?

~~~
csytan
The data entered into the store has to be validated somewhere. The advantage
is that the schema needs only be stored within the code instead of both the
code and the database.

